# What book are you reading at the moment.



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

Seems like a good idea to start a book thread. So what book are you reading at the moment or what book have you just finished and want to rave about? Let us all know and give us a wee synopsis of your book. Happy reading


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just now I am reading The Hundred Year Old Man Who Climbed Out Of The Window And Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson.

It all starts on the one-hundredth birthday of Allan Karlsson. Sitting quietly in his room in an old people's home, he is waiting for the party he-never-wanted-anyway to begin. The mayor is going to be there. The press is going to be there. But, as it turns out, Allan is not...Slowly but surely Allan climbs out of his bedroom window, into the flowerbed (in his slippers) and makes his getaway. And so begins his picaresque and unlikely journey involving criminals, several murders, a suitcase full of cash, and incompetent police. As his escapades unfold, we learn something of Allan's earlier life in which - remarkably - he helped to make the atom bomb, became friends with American presidents, Russian tyrants, and Chinese leaders, and was a participant behind the scenes in many key events of the twentieth century.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Have just started tonight & onto the second victim.
The death sculptor by chris carter.

It's about another serial killer that detective Robert hunter is after.
The killer tortures his victims & cuts them up making sculptors with their body parts.

If it follows chris's usual writing style, there will be more bodies & when the killer is revealed you are like ****!!!!


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 28, 2013)

Recently finished the Hunger Games, need to go to the library!  Meanwhile, I have an old John Grisham (The Associate) from the charity shop.  I think I've read it before, but he's always a good read.


----------



## Aoife (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a Kindle, it's an expensive habit....

The book I'm reading at the moment is Lone Wolf by Jodi Picoult.

I have just finished all the "Call The Midwife" books by Jennifer Worth (Top reads) Call the Midwife is the first I think, with "Shadows of The Workhouse" and "In the Midst of Life" and "Farewell to the East End" being the others.  Autobiographical but very good reads and highly recommended


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

Aoife said:


> I have a Kindle, it's an expensive habit....



So true, but I love my Kindle. I can't afford the room to have a book case


----------



## Caroline (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm not actually formally reading anything at the moment, however I have been dipping in to knitting pattern books and making hats and gloves and scarves


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2013)

Peter Ackroyd's The Life of Thomas More.

One of Henry VIII Lord Chancellor's, ended up losing his head due to his silence on the Great Matter.


----------



## Annette (Apr 29, 2013)

Just finished Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell. Quite an odd book but I really enjoyed it, once I'd worked out why the different stories cut off half way through (they do finish). Looking forward to seeing how they have made it into a film - it seems like it will be a bit difficult to follow it through!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 29, 2013)

Re-reading Edmund Crispin's The Moving Toyshop and dipping into Kipling's Just So stories. Someone just gave me three of Lilian Jackson Braun's The Cat Who... books. Mysteries investigated by a retired reporter and his two cats, sounds intriguing.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 29, 2013)

I try to keep a poetry book handy to dip into


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 29, 2013)

Ohh another book thread 

I just finished "The hundred year old man who climbed out of the window and disappeared" Jonas Jonasson.

Worth a read definitely, though not one to put in my faves list, very funny - a old man with a remarkable life history which is played out over his escape journey from a nursing home and his adventures around Sweden.


----------



## Monica (Apr 29, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Ohh another book thread
> 
> I just finished "The hundred year old man who climbed out of the window and disappeared" Jonas Jonasson.
> 
> Worth a read definitely, though not one to put in my faves list, very funny - a old man with a remarkable life history which is played out over his escape journey from a nursing home and his adventures around Sweden.



I've read that too, but I didn't like going back in the past, so I only read the "present" storyline.

I've just finished a book by Nora Roberts, which wasn't at all like her other books. This one was with quite a lot of sex in it (not like 50 shades, more like Mills & Boon) I was a bit shocked, because I bought the set of 2 books for my MIL!!! 

I've now started another book MIL gave me, by Georgette Heyer. But I don't seem to be able to "get into it".


----------



## KateR (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm reading the Athelstan series by Paul Doherty at the moment. I love whodunnits, especially historical ones.


----------



## shambles (Apr 30, 2013)

Currently trying to re read the wheel of time books by Robert Jordan ... not going so well! Got lost the first time once got to where he was still writing so hoping to not do so this time although a friend said they still got lost re reading it!


----------



## muddlethru (Apr 30, 2013)

Ewen Mcgregor and Charley Boorman Long Way Down. It's a good pick up and put down book if you haven't a lot of time. Just finished Peter May The Blackhouse and  The Lewis Man set in the Isle of Lewis. I'm trying to find his third book in this trilology The Chessmen.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm half way through my new book called no ordinary love story by Sophie Morgan.
It's the follow up book to diary of a submissive.

Sophie is still trying to get over James & ends up in a relationship with Adam by accident. Sophie is her usual self & doesn't hold back.

Far better & more true to life than 50 shades or any books that followed.

I have my fingers crossed for her & Adam (I'm a sucker for romance)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm on with the new Marian Keyes book "Mystery of Mercy Close", I was a big fan as a younger woman. Not quite as up there with some of the other novels she has written but it's entertaining me this week


----------



## Cat1964 (May 11, 2013)

I just finished reading The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. Wow....what a book. I was gripped from beginning to end. Can't wait to start the next one, Catching Fire.


----------



## MeganN (May 11, 2013)

Recently finishe the bakkain chronicles series which was extremely addictive. 

Now on the last book of Kim richardsons soul guardians series which is another addictive read. 

Ill read anything that's cheap on the kindle list lol


----------



## Newtothis (May 11, 2013)

Just finished 'Wuthering Heights' and now reading 'Far from the Madding Crowd' Thomas Hardy x


----------



## runner (May 12, 2013)

The only one I've read from this list is Thomas Hardy (read all of his books).  Just finished The Causal Vacancy by J K Rowling. Can be quite a difficult read because of some of the subject matter, but I got drawn into it and since I've finished it, I think she did a really good job - can't explain why, because it will spoil the story if you choose to read it. It's a book that leaves you thinking.

Now reading Peaches for Monsieur Le Cure by Joanne Harris - its the 3rd in the Chocolat series. All are brilliant and her other book, Blackberry Wine is one of my favourites too.  I will probably read them again.

Like the look of several on here, but Laura, the serial killer one  -   No!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 12, 2013)

runner said:


> Like the look of several on here, but Laura, the serial killer one  -   No!



You wouldn't like my bookcase then!
I have a lot of crime & horror books


----------



## runner (May 12, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> You wouldn't like my bookcase then!
> I have a lot of crime & horror books



LOL  I like some detective novels, but generally like a bit of escapism, something with a bit of magic.


----------



## HelenP (May 12, 2013)

I'm not very 'highbrow' with my reading - I love Mark Billingham's Inspector Thorne books, and i've just finished his latest novel, a break away from DI Thorne (although he does make a very fleeting appearance!), called "Rush of Blood".  I found it hard to put down, and it's SUCH an easy read.

xx


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Newtothis said:


> Just finished 'Wuthering Heights' and now reading 'Far from the Madding Crowd' Thomas Hardy x



Ah! I enjoyed FFTMC


----------



## LeeLee (May 12, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I'm not very 'highbrow' with my reading - I love Mark Billingham's Inspector Thorne books, and i've just finished his latest novel, a break away from DI Thorne (although he does make a very fleeting appearance!), called "Rush of Blood".  I found it hard to put down, and it's SUCH an easy read.
> 
> xx


I've just started Mark Billingham's Lazy Bones - I've read it before, some time ago, and have forgotten the plot twists and endings!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 12, 2013)

Have just started one of the few books left in the true blood series, dead in the family. Then I just have 3 more to read to find out what happens to sookie!


----------



## runner (May 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ah! I enjoyed FFTMC



He had a very liberated view towards women for his time - I think he really appreciated the relationships that are possible between a man and a woman.


----------



## HelenP (May 14, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I've just started Mark Billingham's Lazy Bones - I've read it before, some time ago, and have forgotten the plot twists and endings!


My favourite of his, and the first I ever read, is "SleepyHead".  I'd recommend.

xx


----------



## HelenP (May 14, 2013)

I've just read, in less than two days, a book by JoJo Moyes called "Me Before You".  It apparently comes under the heading 'chick-lit', a term I dislike, all I know is I couldn't put it down.  I'd definitely recommend it to anyone who likes a light easy read, a serious issue written in a humorous style.

xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 14, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I've just read, in less than two days, a book by JoJo Moyes called "Me Before You".  It apparently comes under the heading 'chick-lit', a term I dislike, all I know is I couldn't put it down.  I'd definitely recommend it to anyone who likes a light easy read, a serious issue written in a humorous style.
> 
> xx



A great book, I would recommend it too Helen, have you tried any of her others ? She is a good author 

I'm just towards the end of a book now called "Husband Missing" by Polly Williams, started off a little slow but have really got into it.


----------



## HelenP (May 14, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I've just read, in less than two days, a book by JoJo Moyes called "Me Before You".  It apparently comes under the heading 'chick-lit', a term I dislike, all I know is I couldn't put it down.  I'd definitely recommend it to anyone who likes a light easy read, a serious issue written in a humorous style.
> 
> xx





Hanmillmum said:


> A great book, I would recommend it too Helen, have you tried any of her others ? She is a good author



No I haven't, but I do intend to as I really liked her style of writing, and she made me feel as if i really knew all the characters.

xx


----------



## Redkite (May 14, 2013)

I've been doing some clearing out and found some old books, so am now re-reading The Plague Dogs by Richard Adams (of Watership Down fame), which I last read when I was 12!


----------



## Mark T (May 14, 2013)

Currently my bookmark is stuck about 10% into "Shards of A Broken Crown" by Ray Feist.  But it has been there for about a month and a half!

My wife however just finished "Cold Magic" by Kate Elliot and I'm fairly tempted to pick it up.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 11, 2013)

I just finished reading the 3rd book of The Hunger Games trilogy, Mockingjay. The first 2 books were excellent but so disappointed in the 3rd book. Seemed very rushed with so much crammed in....disappointing.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 11, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I just finished reading the 3rd book of The Hunger Games trilogy, Mockingjay. The first 2 books were excellent but so disappointed in the 3rd book. Seemed very rushed with so much crammed in....disappointing.


Cat, I agree.  I think I would have preferred the loose ends to be tied up and finished off at the end of Book 2.


----------



## runner (Jun 11, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Currently my bookmark is stuck about 10% into "Shards of A Broken Crown" by Ray Feist.  But it has been there for about a month and a half!
> 
> My wife however just finished "Cold Magic" by Kate Elliot and I'm fairly tempted to pick it up.



Ooo, just read a review of this: "After a slow start, Elliott pulls out all the stops in a wildly imaginative narrative that will ring happy bells for fans of Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials trilogy. "  That does it for me - it's now on my list to read!  they sound a bit like Anne McCaffrey Dragon books, which I also enjoyed.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 11, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Cat, I agree.  I think I would have preferred the loose ends to be tied up and finished off at the end of Book 2.



The 3rd book seemed to be trundling along nicely, I was actually enjoying it. Then it just seemed like the author thought, I need to finish this book sometime! So everything happened in the last few chapters all crammed into those last few chapters. Also seemed like she lost interest in the characters too. If you think about it how Gale ends up at the end of it and he was a main character. Just so disappointing


----------



## cakemaker (Jun 11, 2013)

I recently read The Hunger Games. I wasn't sure that I'd like it but I did and will search out the next two in the trilogy. It's a pity that the third book hasn't lived up to expectations but I'll read it anyway. Even if I'm not enjoying a book I have to finish it. 
Another in a similar genre (futuristic 'Big Brother') that I also enjoyed is The Olive Readers by Christine Aziz. I thought it extremely inteligent, well written and prophetic. It made me a little worried about the power of the water companies. 

At the moment I'm reading another trilogy but I'm reading out of sequence. I read the second book first so I know how it turns out but each book can be read as a story in it's own right. Bryce Courtney's Australian Trilogy: The Potato Factory (Ikey Solomon the real life character that Fagin was based on and transported to Van Diemen's Land; present day Tasmania) Tommo and Hawk (twins, one black, one white, born to a prostitute. Their lives take them onto whaling ships, Maori wars and riots in the Australian Goldfields) I might even read it again as it was so good and the third is Solomon's Song.


----------



## Garthion (Jun 12, 2013)

I've read all of the Wheel of Time series (Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson) didn't get lost while reading them, but did have to go back over them before number 14 came out to remind myself about how it had played out upto that point. Just wish that RJ had finished it as BS' ending was a little limp. 

Currently re-reading the Lord of the Rings, about my 6th time since school age and also con-currently reading Titus Groan, the first book in the original Gormenghast trilogy (there's a new one now set many years later but still with Titus as the main protagonist.)

Recently finished reading all of the Godfist series by Brian Rathbone, a series of 6 relatively short books set on a planet known as the Godsland where a series of Comets give various characters magical abilities and the ability to communicate with dragons (oh yes there are dragons in the books, FOUR types, Regent, Feral, Majestic and Regal. The latter being a new species in the second set of 3 books)
I hope that Brian writes more of this series as it is entertaining and does not take too long to read, I could easily read one of these titles in just 1 day if I wanted to.

Hunger Saga trilogy I read in 2 days flat, first 2 books were of great quality but I agree that the third book finished way too fast and it took away a really nice character in such a horrible way. I won't say who or how for those that have yet to read the books.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

The Gormenghast trilogy are among my favourite books - so atmospheric! Peake's descriptions are like a fabulous painting laid out before you, astounding and evocative with every turn of the page!


----------



## shambles (Jun 12, 2013)

Just started an epic reread of the Wheel of Time books - only on book one but it should keep me busy for a few weeks


----------



## runner (Jun 13, 2013)

Northerner said:


> The Gormenghast trilogy are among my favourite books - so atmospheric! Peake's descriptions are like a fabulous painting laid out before you, astounding and evocative with every turn of the page!



I liked the TV series, but found it a little hard getting into the books - looks like it's worth having another go.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 14, 2013)

Aoife said:


> I have a Kindle, it's an expensive habit....
> 
> The book I'm reading at the moment is Lone Wolf by Jodi Picoult.
> 
> I have just finished all the "Call The Midwife" books by Jennifer Worth (Top reads) Call the Midwife is the first I think, with "Shadows of The Workhouse" and "In the Midst of Life" and "Farewell to the East End" being the others.  Autobiographical but very good reads and highly recommended



I've read Lone Wolf - it's very good.  I also enjoyed the Call the Midwife books.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm reading "Love Anthony" by Lisa Genova, will tell you a bit more when I've read it.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have just finished reading Me before you by Jojo Moyes really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have just finished reading Me before you by Jojo Moyes really enjoyed it.



I have read some good reviews about Me Before You. I think that will be next on my list.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 15, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I have read some good reviews about Me Before You. I think that will be next on my list.



"Me before you" is a must read.  Fantastic book.


----------



## NiVZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Just finished Dan Brown's "Inferno" which I enjoyed.  Now reading Harlan Coben's "Six Years".

Usually read Crime/Thriller/Mystery and favourite authors are Zoe Sharp, Lee Child, Harlan Coben, Karin Slaughter, and Kathy Reichs.

NiVZ


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Six years was brilliant - really enjoyed the book and couldn't put it down. Currently reading the Beach House which I have had on my kindle for ages!


----------



## NiVZ (Jun 20, 2013)

Just this minute finished Six Years and really enjoyed it. Second fastest book Ive read. The fastest I read was my favourite of his "Tell No One"


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Can highly recommend the Beach House - can't put it down. I want to finish it so I can get back to Nadal's autobiography.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 21, 2013)

I finished goodbye Dearest Holly by Kevin Wells. It was his account of life after the Soham Murders. Obviously not a cheerful wee read and at times an interesting and sometimes quite intense book.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 21, 2013)

I was reading Kate Elliott's Cold Fire which is fantasy set in a very industrial revolution type setting.  It's definitionally a good read, although a bit wordy at the start as the author gets into her flow.

The only sad thing is that it's book 2 or 3 and I now have till wait till December for the 3rd book.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm enjoying chick lit on my Kindle - Me and Mr Jones - it's a nice contrast to reading my study books about material objects - current topics are skeletons and human body parts


----------

